
Does Google Translate make language education obsolete? - lastspurt17
https://medium.com/park-ji-ho/does-google-translate-make-language-education-obsolete-cc4b62c6ec59
======
megamindbrian2
Is learning multiple languages good for a more versatile brain? If yes, then
no, it is not obsolete.

------
ninedays
Betteridge's law of headlines at its best.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

